# What is Causing the Blue Halo around the People in the BG?



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Help!...Too much afterwork for low light and sharpness??? How to/Can I  clean that up?


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

You could try desaturating the blues? Maybe with some layer masking around the primary affected areas so that you don't end up with a block of grey (and you might also find you have to fiddle with the greens or other colour channels to get a good effect when desaturating).


----------



## dxqcanada (May 10, 2012)

Hmm, chromatic aberrations of the lens ?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> You could try desaturating the blues? Maybe with some layer masking around the primary affected areas so that you don't end up with a block of grey (and you might also find you have to fiddle with the greens or other colour channels to get a good effect when desaturating).



You know what? Here is a huge admission of guilt. I am not good at all about layers. I took a few classes and I think that I'd like to skip layers entirely. I really need to get over it and get on with it. I think for me the problen are the toolbars. And the black and the white selections for painting. 

I think there is a part of my brain that is both lazy and inept when it comes to this. 

Oy...

Thanks. I better push harder.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

Layers are super easy to work out and yet amazingly powerful. Like quite a few tools its not difficult to get the basic operation and once you get them the possibilities are very rewarding.

At its simplest thing of it like a delete function, but one which does not destroy any data in the layer. It just "hides" it. Further you can hide in degrees so you can vary and effect over a shot to the desired amount. You can even use the smaller denominations like paint brush - set the brush to 10% and each sweep over a section adds or removes 10%. If you click each time the undo button is then a step back if you go one too many.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 10, 2012)

Does the irony of this not strike anyone else.

"_Help me, help me ....... but only in a certain way cuz I'm a pro_"


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Does the irony of this not strike anyone else.
> 
> "_Help me, help me ....... but only in a certain way cuz I'm a pro_"



Are you are jerk MTheresa...me thinks so. Get an effing grip. You don't like the snspshot or my particiaption? School me then old timer and STFU with your BS crap. Its these kinds of posts form jerks like this/you that ring true for this forum's goons. I am not a pro and anyone who knows me on this forum knows that I am here for fun and hobby. You have been here long enough to know that too and that I am not a pretentious PRO...keep up with the times Lew and cut the ****.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Peano said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Help!...Too much afterwork for low light and sharpness???
> ...



Please stand by...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Peano said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Help!...Too much afterwork for low light and sharpness???
> ...



Here is the SOOC jpeg...again for anyone that knows me this is a jpeg from a 5DMKIII as I have not uploaded the LR4 yet and am still in LR3 and the RAW support for the 5DKIII is not there althought this shot was both RAW and JPEG whrn taken.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2012)

Looks like how you've edited has brought up the blacker shadowing into a deeper more visible blue halo around the background subjects. This would be a key situation where the layermask can be used to reduce/remove the effect of your processing from the background area. This lessening the effect (or removing it) from the shot.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> Looks like how you've edited has brought up the blacker shadowing into a deeper more visible blue halo around the background subjects. This would be a key situation where the layermask can be used to reduce/remove the effect of your processing from the background area. This lessening the effect (or removing it) from the shot.



Ok Over...I get the picture. :banghead:

(LOL....)

Thanks!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 10, 2012)

The color shift between the blue and the blacks are too much for digital cameras. This happens all the time when i'm shooting events with gel'd lighting, it clips in a way that's almost neon, and it's just the channels clipping. Digital can only do 255 variations of Red, Green, or Blue. If it's outside of that, you're boned.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 11, 2012)

That's just how it is.  It doesn't bother me.  It is just the blurred out black mixed with blue and you get dark blue.  There is no way I would waste my time with layers trying to fix it.  Just do color adjustment and go on with your life hahaah.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 11, 2012)

Well I loaded up LR4 this morning so that is now done. Its been a long time since I edited a jpeg. Maybe I need more practice.:mrgreen:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 11, 2012)

Peano said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the SOOC jpeg...again for anyone that knows me this is a jpeg from a 5DMKIII as I have not uploaded the LR4 yet and am still in LR3 and the RAW support for the 5DKIII is not there althought this shot was both RAW and JPEG whrn taken.
> ...



Thanks or the tip. I think thought that the photo was still not the original jpeg becasue what you worked on was cropped as the 1st one was, so I suspect it was still and edited version. I didn't manage the files very well because I knew I was going to reload them all into LR4. Just wanted you to know that while I said it was the original, it could not have been, and I mis-spoke.


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 11, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> That's just how it is.  It doesn't bother me.  It is just the blurred out black mixed with blue and you get dark blue.  There is no way I would waste my time with layers trying to fix it.  Just do color adjustment and go on with your life hahaah.



This is correct.


----------

